# Little Pig growing up :( Pig super dump



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she's beautiful!
and all grown up! 
talk to you soon!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dog..looks like he has hair with a widows peak..he has a good hair line damn. Im jealous


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

she is growing up nice


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Pig is growing up so fast ..... and is looking really good Shana ~!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Shanna Pig is soo freakin cute, thanks for sahring these


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Awwww, I cant believe she looks all grown up. She is so cute.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i like the color difference right above her brows it gives her a permanent gesture LOL

im with everyone else.. can't believe how big she is


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

just curious- is that a apbt? or mix of some kind? i've never seen a pit with that kind of 2 tone marking on its head but its super cute  good lookin pup


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she's so grown up, i love her! yay piggypoo!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awwwww what a cute little piggy. Beautiful coloring.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

liar. thats not Pig. Pig is this cute, chubby lil puppy whos never gonna grow up. Thats a beautiful lil Bully whos coming along great in those pics! LOL. She looks great Shana!!!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

aww so cute ! she's beautiful ~ I wish we could get Akasha to pose like that ! She's camera shy !


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is a cutie! I like the head tilt picts


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!!! I can't believe how big she is


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

She is growing up great... now where is my boy CREE!?


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

What a great face and the rest of her too!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

beccaboo said:


> just curious- is that a apbt? or mix of some kind? i've never seen a pit with that kind of 2 tone marking on its head but its super cute  good lookin pup


Becca, she is an American Bully... APBTs do have these markings, it normally doesn't show up very often. I'm noticing a lot more bullys coming out with these markings lately... often times line breeding will bring out things you never really intended to! :roll::roll: I love it even though that's not what this litter was made for 

Thank you all, I'll tell Pig, that she's being loved all over the intro-net!

EDIT: Joseph, we have a few pictures and a video up of Cree in another thread started by my sister Harley D


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

dayum shana pig looks great. i didnt realize she was a tri. beautiful. ---shane


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good looking dog you have there I really like the color.


----------

